
Galaxy Without Dark Matter Found, Puzzling Astronomers - chupa-chups
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/mysterious-galaxy-measured-exquisitely-and-contains-no-dark-matter-at-all-753338968df6
======
mpc755
Dark matter is a supersolid that fills 'empty' space, strongly interacts with
ordinary matter and is displaced by ordinary matter. What is referred to
geometrically as curved spacetime physically exists in nature as the state of
displacement of the supersolid dark matter. The state of displacement of the
supersolid dark matter is gravity.

The supersolid dark matter displaced by a galaxy pushes back, causing the
stars in the outer arms of the galaxy to orbit the galactic center at the rate
in which they do.

Displaced supersolid dark matter is curved spacetime.

The reason for the mistaken notion the galaxy is missing dark matter is that
the galaxy is so diffuse that it doesn't displace the supersolid dark matter
outward and away from it to the degree that the dark matter is able to push
back and cause the stars far away from the galactic center to speed up.

It's not that there is no dark matter connected to and neighboring the visible
matter. It's that the galaxy has not coalesced enough to displace the
supersolid dark matter to such an extent that it forms a halo around the
galaxy.

A galaxy's halo is not a clump of dark matter traveling with the galaxy. A
galaxy's halo is displaced supersolid dark matter.

------
nabla9
Optics of that Dragonfly telephoto array is just 48 normal Canon 400mm lenses
in in two clusters.

